# Deep seal p-traps



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm having troubles finding a deep seal p traps that are not cast iron does anyone know a company that makes them in pvc?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Make your own with 90's.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm having troubles finding a deep seal p traps that are not cast iron does anyone know a company that makes them in pvc?


What do you need... About a foot or so? :laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 17, 2012)

10" water seal


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm having troubles finding a deep seal p traps that are not cast iron does anyone know a company that makes them in pvc?


 
Ive never seen a PVC deep seal ptrap made by any manufacture, but ive installed a heap of em.


----------

